# Gibson J-45



## cheesey (Feb 17, 2006)

who owns one or have played them.? 
I seen an unopened box at local shop with a vintage burst / nickle hardware.
They are retailing it for $2200 . I heard a guy play one at a show and i liked the sound! Gas Drool


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

great guitars if you can find a good one.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

I have found that the new Gibsons are very much hit and miss for build quality. You really need to play the one that you buy.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep, very hit and miss with the Gibsons.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I own an SJ, which is a J-45 with fancy cosmetics. I think it's interesting when we go try out the J-45's at L&McQ. What appeals to me, in terms of tone, doesn't always appeal to whomever I'm with, and vice-versa. Tone is subjective. I love my guitar and that's all that really matters to me. I think the J-45's were selling for around $2200.00. Occasionally there'll be one in there that's scratched/damaged or a former rental. They go for a bit less.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> I own an SJ, which is a J-45 with fancy cosmetics. I think it's interesting when we go try out the J-45's at L&McQ. What appeals to me, in terms of tone, doesn't always appeal to whomever I'm with, and vice-versa. Tone is subjective. I love my guitar and that's all that really matters to me. I think the J-45's were selling for around $2200.00. Occasionally there'll be one in there that's scratched/damaged or a former rental. They go for a bit less.


Good acoustic tone is extremely subjective. I love the tone of Gibson acoustics (especially the one's from the 40's and 50's which I can't afford), but a couple of my guitar buddies can't stand them. To each their own I guess.

I have an oddball Gibson Starburst acoustic that I'm using live now and it has a really good amplified tone.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I was in NYC this week and stopped at Rudy's on 48th street. They had a brand new reissue J 45 based on a 1940's J 45-cost about $6000 US-fanatastic guitar light as a feather-huge neck and the tone was unbelievable.

I wish they could make them all like that.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> I was in NYC this week and stopped at Rudy's on 48th street. They had a brand new reissue J 45 based on a 1940's J 45-cost about $6000 US-fanatastic guitar light as a feather-huge neck and the tone was unbelievable.
> 
> I wish they could make them all like that.


Why can't they dammit. I strongly suspect that the difference in materials and labour is negligable.


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

For that kind of guitar in that price range I'd do one of two things (and neither of them is buying a new J-45):

1. Look for a vintage Gibson J (ie. J-45, J-50 or SJ). I played a KILLER late 50s Gibson SJ at a shop in Salt Lake City and it was priced under $3000. I can still hear that boomer in my head and feel the utterly perfect neck...too bad I was already full on acoustic guitar quota...or

2. The other day I played an amazing handmade J copy by Tinker guitars out of Vancouver. This guy is a Larrivee employee making great acoustics of his own at a reasonable price. His J copy was meticulously made based on a 50s one he inspected and measured. Beautiful work and sound. All wood bindings. Killer bearclaw top. The thing put all the Gibson-branded guitars in the shop to shame. And it was $1500...at NJAM in Vancouver. If I was in that market, I'd see if he would make me another one like that (which sold pretty quick). 

Cheers,

Blair


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

The new J-45's sound is very appealing but I ended up getting a Larrivee D03R a few months ago when I played them side by side. Yes, the Gibson was slightly richer in sound, but the D03 I got was very similar in sound, and $1000 less! The Gibson does look cooler but then there are so many out there now...it seems to be the guitar of choice these days. 

I really like the better new J45's but I wonder if they're worth what they're asking. I've played a few amazing 50's J45s at 12thFret, but they were going for $4000+. These Gibsons really do sound fantastic. The newer ones are very nice but the pre-60's ones are in another class.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

coyoteblue said:


> The new J-45's sound is very appealing but I ended up getting a Larrivee D03R a few months ago when I played them side by side. Yes, the Gibson was slightly richer in sound, but the D03 I got was very similar in sound, and $1000 less! The Gibson does look cooler but then there are so many out there now...it seems to be the guitar of choice these days.
> 
> I really like the better new J45's but I wonder if they're worth what they're asking. I've played a few amazing 50's J45s at 12thFret, but they were going for $4000+. These Gibsons really do sound fantastic. The newer ones are very nice but the pre-60's ones are in another class.


I share your sentiments on the new Gibson's. There are such fantastic Canadian-made guitars out there now like Larivee that make the US imports less and less appealing.

And I'm really curious to see if new Larivees develop into old Gibson's over time. If the aging process really opens it up and pushes it into that other class you mentioned.


----------



## cheesey (Feb 17, 2006)

finally tried a j-45 today , very nice looks and sound. The neck felt comfortable. Chords were full and rich sounding.
Also tried some taylors, 314 ce, 414 ce and 714 ce. I liked the 414 ce alot , they seem to have a beefy neck at the nut i found a bit difficult . But just one strum and it was alive ! 
I have been wanting a J-45 but I think i will keep my eye out for a 414 ce .
Is there a Larrivee model similar to the Taylor grand auditorium 414?


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Generally I would agree that Larrivee's sound nothing like Gibson's, but the particular D03R that I bought did. I was all ready to buy the J45 when I picked up the Larrivee and played them side by side. As I said earlier, the Gibson was warmer, but not a $1000 warmer. They had a very similar sound. And Larrivee's do warm up a lot when broken in. I would think any Taylor is a very different guitar...much lighter sounding.


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

jroberts said:


> As far as I'm aware, if you're looking for that kind of sound and feel, the J45 is the only place to get it.


I respectfully differ. I have personally never heard a Larrivee that put me in mind of a J45 (I'm not saying there might not be one out there.) However, many other guitar makers have taken inspiration from the "round shoulder" dreadnaught and created guitars, which in some cases IMHO "out-Gibson" the new Gibsons. The first one that comes to my mind is Huss & Dalton. The other off the top of my head, I referred to before from Tinker. But I don't agree that Gibson has a lock on that tone. Nor do I think they necessarily provide the best value or quality in today's acoustic guitar market.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

If you can find one try to play a Guild D-40 or D-50.

Wonderful tone on those. I know sound is very subjective and difficult, for me anyway, to describe but my rosewood / spruce DV-52 beat the pants off of the J-45 that I played in a store. Not quite apples to apples as the J-45 was brand new and the DV is a '96. Factor in the cost difference and the feel and for me it was Guild all the way.

Just my 0.02


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Well, I have no doubt that someone makes a J45-inspired guitar that sounds like a J45. The Santa Cruz Classic Jumbo might. But, as I said, _I_ have not _personally_ tried one. I'm not sure how you could disagree with that.


Of course I can't argue with your experience - I have no idea if you've even played a J45 before. Only you know that.

But your closing comment, which I quoted in my post goes beyond that and implies that the only way to get the J45 sound is to buy a J45. That is what I don't agree with.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*J45 sound*

One thing about the J45 that is really important is that, unlike a lot of guitars, it has a relatively thick top and needs lots of playing (years of playing)to warm up and get that sound happening. That's why the old ones sound so good, years and years of playing. Some folks have been known to put them on a stand in front of a speaker and play music for hours to get the top vibrating and sweeten it. Another is that they sound best with heavier strings; I had mine set up by Dave Palmer at Tony's Music Box in Fredericton, and he put 12s on it to, as he said, "get that top moving": what an incredible difference.

There are a lot of great sounding and beautiful guitars, but there is nothing like the "Workhorse". I bought mine over three Martin D-28s that were about the same price, a couple of Larivees, and an incredible Washburn because I just kept coming back to the Gibson. Five years later it is everything I'd hoped it would be and just keeps getting better year after year. 

My Grandaughter is going to have a bitchin' guitar!


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

The slope gib's have a sound that is somewhat unique I think , not that I'm an expert . I have heard that Bourgois (?) makes great gibson sounding guitars , this from a gibson expert ? I like Martins , Larry's , Guilds , etc they are all good in that price range but like music , to each his own . Every guitar will give something different to each player I think , I found a WM45 that fit my tastes and would not swap it for anything . But anybody that can afford to drop 2K on an acoustic guitar should be on top of the world with it. I have not played any Gibson dud's in the stores , except for a used SJ that had something really wrong with it .Now 50's and 60's gib's are in a league of their own but maybe mine will be someday too ?


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*The Best J-45s just aren't made by Gibson any more*

Bourgeois, Collings, and Santa Cruz all "out-Gibson" Gibson. They also "out-Martin" Martin. From time to time I've played modern Martins that were exceptional guitars (none below the GE series) and are in the tradition of the old Martins, but I have yet to play a modern Gibson that sounds like the great old Gibsons. There are also several hundred small luthiers working in North America turning out guitars that are so good they leave you breathless.


----------

